# Game 39: Pistons(33-5) @ Wolves(19-19)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Gametime:**TUESDAY*, 7:00 pm (KSTC)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*Well if we get into a defensive battle with this squad, we are destined to lose. So what needs to happen is we need to push the ball, do not play a half court game with them. Try to get KG going early and often. Guys like Hudson (If he plays), McCants, Jaric, and Hassell will really need to step up. This team is deep, so what you need to do is go at their 2nd guys which is basically the closest to their weak spot. Anthony Carter could play a big role in this one along with Dupree trying to shut down Billups and Hamilton. I can live with Tayshaun Prince going off in this one on Wally. Basically to win this one, we will have to play flawless basketball.. No turnovers, shoot well from the field, get to the line... Flawless basketball is something we have not really played all year...

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(21-17)

-I will be at this game.. Since one of my good friends is from Detriot.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I think this one is pretty much a foregone conclusion. KG may have a big game though...Detroit's frontline has been getting eaten alive by power forwards this year. Still no doubt in my mind that Detroit wins this though.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i bet darko gets to play...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It'll be an interesting homecoming for Saunders.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> i bet darko gets to play...


Well, if he does, I just hope he dunks on Kandi...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I just checked...this game is tomorrow, and we have Memphis on Wednesday.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

The King of the World said:


> Well, if he does, I just hope he dunks on Kandi...


lol who doesn't?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The King of the World said:


> I just checked...this game is tomorrow, and we have Memphis on Wednesday.



Yeah Tuesday is what I meant... I will change it.

Hey we thought we would lose to Dallas... Then we won. It is possible we win this one... *Knocks on wood*


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Hey we thought we would lose to Dallas... Then we won. It is possible we win this one... *Knocks on wood*


True enough. I'm just feeling rather pessimistic after yesterday. We're such a Jeckyll and Hyde team it drives me crazy.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a feeling we'll pull off some' speacial today and be able to win this game...

but my mind doesn't let me get my hopes up...

man how we need to come together!!!


i just saw at the power rankings were 0-6 in games decided by three or less points-what the ****?!?
damn imagine us winning just half of those having 22-16 damn that would have been so good...
we were a second half team once this season,not that it was too good but it got us some good games marked by a W.

stop talking,act like it-being more aggressive,yada yada,the fact is we suck.we suck.
we gotta get dirty on teams be aggressive for real!!! be hard as hell on defense crack hands-i aint jokeing,maybe it will get us together as a hard unit.

may god help us :boohoo:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

just about to start here hopefully kg and wally can get going early and eithe hassel/jaric/griffin can come up witha 15 point game to get us a W


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

the main event said:


> I've got a feeling we'll pull off some' speacial today and be able to win this game...
> 
> but my mind doesn't let me get my hopes up...
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i just saw at the power rankings were 0-6 in games decided by three or less points-what the ****?!?


Bad teams lose close games.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8-2 run and we're up 26-21 here with about 9:30 left...
need to keep b wallace off the offensive glass


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice cpl hoops and strip for mccants...
anyone see that shot by hassell over mcdyses? :laugh:
36-32 wolves and mccants to the line 5 1/2 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

damnit how does a guy that has no knees score 12 pts in the quarter??
41-41 2:35 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

up 1 at the half
46-45


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> damnit how does a guy that has no knees score 12 pts in the quarter??


I can't see the game, but if you're referring to McDyess, he still has that midrange jumper.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> I can't see the game, but if you're referring to McDyess, he still has that midrange jumper.


i think he's only scored on one jumpshot...otherwise he posted griffin


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

interesting...we've shot one three and that was kg at the end of the first...i think we need to get a couple from wally who hasnt dont alot shooting 1-4 with 6 pts


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

god damn we can't get anything right anymore


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

chauncey's on fire we're down 16 hello below .500 again

how bout that artest deal, he said he wants to play in NY or minny


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They usually does poorly in the 2nd half in many games.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

my god chauncey plz stop


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

bracey wright got to play...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Meh, oh well. Never expected to have a chance anyways. The Wolves can't play decent basketball for 48 minutes, why would anyone think they could play perfect basketball for 48 minutes (that's what it takes to beat Detroit).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett took 24 shots. I like that.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Good game fellas and thanks for Billups and Flip now if we can only talk ya into letting Garnett come over. Good to see the Minny fans give a warm welcome to Flip after the firing. Detroit is just playin at a different level right now, even as a fan thats watched since early 80s this is a special group that Joe D has put together and they are playin like theyre on a mission this year. Good luck with the rest of the season. :cheers:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ohh my...

i had it with this team...

with it's horrible game anyway,we *edit* suck,sorry but i just got so sick with this team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The buzz around the Target Center last night was about a possible trade with the Celtics. No, not Mark Blount. The rumor is Szczerbiak, Hassell, and Olowokandi for Pierce and LaFrentz. Somebody even said that Boston agreed to it, but the Wolves backed out because of LaFrentz's big contract. Who knows if anything will happen, but that along with the news that Artest said he wants for either the Wolves or Knicks makes me happy after a tough loss.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

and just look at the games we got ahead:
Today @ Memphis
Fri @ Rockets(with t-mac back on fire)
Sat @ Spurs
Mon vs. Boston


I'd say,with the way were playing,were lucky if we'll win two of those by the nails.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

socco said:


> The buzz around the Target Center last night was about a possible trade with the Celtics. No, not Mark Blount. The rumor is Szczerbiak, Hassell, and Olowokandi for Pierce and LaFrentz. Somebody even said that Boston agreed to it, but the Wolves backed out because of LaFrentz's big contract. Who knows if anything will happen, but that along with the news that Artest said he wants for either the Wolves or Knicks makes me happy after a tough loss.


Where have you seen that Artest said that?

i thinks a big shakeup is really the only thing that could save this season,i wish that trade on peirce will happen,Wally and Hassell worth it,nothing to talk about Olowokandi.

P.S

sorry for the language before.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

the main event said:


> Where have you seen that Artest said that?
> 
> i thinks a big shakeup is really the only thing that could save this season,i wish that trade on peirce will happen,Wally and Hassell worth it,nothing to talk about Olowokandi.
> 
> ...


They said it during the game, and I heard it on Fox 9 news as well. 

As for the language, I really just wanted to edit something, no biggy.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Ohh ok,cause i just saw Ric Bucher of the Espn,talks about what's next for Artest,he said us and denver fell by the sideroads in the chase.
He said lakers has the upper hand as of now,cause Artese just bought a house in Callifornia as he was thinking he was going to play for either of the LA teams.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Bracey Wright has finally played.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Szczerbiak, Hassell, and Olowokandi for Pierce and LaFrentz. Somebody even said that Boston agreed to it, but the Wolves backed out because of LaFrentz's big contract.


What an atrocious deal for Boston. I already said my piece regarding this.

So the Celtics want to get younger or get cap space. They trade LaF's huge salary - for another one! Granted, Wally actually doesn't suck, but why on earth would they trade one big salary to get another one? They get significantly worse without adding youth or helping their cap situation in any major way. That's just plain stupid, I don't think any GM not named Rob Babcock or Isiah Thomas would _ever_ do this deal from the Celtics side. Just keep Pierce in the first place, the cap situation is almost the exact same and you're better with him than S/Hassell/Kandi.

Secondly, Wally/Hassell/Kandi is not enough to fetch Pierce. If the Wolves backed out of this trade, McHale needs to be stabbed. Immediately. With a rusty icepick. Minny's cap situation sucks anyways, and putting Pierce next to KG makes this a very, very dangerous team. Backing out because of LaF's salary, when it is just as much as Szczerbiak's, does not make any sense whatsoever.

There is no way this rumor is correct.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

You said pretty much everything I was gonna say, P-Dub.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Could someone tell me why you guys don't play Dupree more? or even in what way Hassell is better than him?


----------

